# Tibial collateral ligament pain



## GFR (Dec 27, 2005)

I have never injured my knees before but now have a pain in my Tibial collateral ligament on my right knee. I have stopped all leg work and running, and was wondering what else I could do to heal this fast...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm just curious, how did this injury occur?


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't know??? Probably just damage over the 25 years I have lifted and played sports.....now I'm running again so that might be it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

How old are your running shoes?  They do wear out and once the cushioning is gone, your knees will feel it.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 27, 2005)

are you talking bout shin splints? if you just started running again, shin splints will happen, use RICE and go easy with the running until you are adjusted to it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How old are your running shoes?  They do wear out and once the cushioning is gone, your knees will feel it.


Hate to say it but they are over a year old.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

If you take several days off and the pain goes away, my suggestion would be to invest in a new pair of running shoes.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

how long have you stopped all leg work and running for?  Have you iced?  Are you taking an anti inflamatory?  How do you know it is your tibial collateral ligament for sure?


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2005)

No weights for the last 2 weeks just running but I have stopped that also.
No  Ice....no swelling or discoleration (sp) I can see.
Just a guess, it is the exact place that ligament is.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No weights for the last 2 weeks just running but I have stopped that also.
> No  Ice....no swelling or discoleration (sp) I can see.
> Just a guess, it is the exact place that ligament is.




I would still ice....unlike muscle, things like ligaments and tendons have very low blood supply so there might not always be sweeling to the area that you are reffering too.

lay off the running defenitly.  I would say that it is probably not a good idea for a guy your size (you are well over 200lbs no?).  Not that a guy that size can't run but for you to just pick it up probably isn't the best considering that you probably jumped right into running instead of building up your mileage.  Also, your gait may not be the best either which is leading to problems of force absorbtion and irritating the surrounding area of the knee.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

also, just FYI, I think but I am not 100% so you may want to double check me on this but the tibial collateral ligament is part of or makes up the MCL (medial collateral ligament).  To injure a ligament of the knee like this you would need some sort of blow to the lateral portion of your knee.  my girlfriend thought she tore her MCL while training lateral agility plyometrics.  The orthopedic surgeon told her that she pulled her lateral gastroc.  7 days of no leg training, no running, ice and some alieve and she was good to go.


----------

